# Late season GREENHEADS...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll admit the last few weeks has been slow. shooting 2's and 3's mixed bags. decided to go for a scouting trip today.
I'll say this, if I took my Go Pro, I could have captured one hell of a hunt, but we wouldn't want anyone figuring out where I am now would we?

gotta love Late season!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Now that's an awesome scouting trip. Nice bag


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow!! Quit teasing us:mrgreen:


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I can tell by that rock on the ground where you hunted :mrgreen:man you no how to put the slap down on green heads


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice shoot Nate! Pretty fruitful scouting trip there bud!;-)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Way to smash them!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You know (wink wink, nudge nudge) I might not be goob, but I do have a degree from Le Cordon Bleu and duck just happens to be my specialty....


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Beautiful, just freaking beautiful.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If you have friends in the right places they can hack the picture and get the gps coordinates off of it....not that I would know anything about that.....-~|-


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> If you have friends in the right places they can hack the picture and get the gps coordinates off of it....not that I would know anything about that.....-~|-


I don't understand! how the H can you hack my picture? I took it with a camera and uploaded it when I got home. Are you pulling my leg or something?

I ain't too worried about it!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> I don't understand! how the H can you hack my picture? I took it with a camera and uploaded it when I got home. Are you pulling my leg or something?
> 
> I ain't too worried about it!


If you use a device that is GPS enabled (such as a I Phone) then yes it is possible. If you used your little camera then NO.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What he said ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> I don't understand! how the H can you hack my picture? I took it with a camera and uploaded it when I got home. Are you pulling my leg or something?
> 
> I ain't too worried about it!


And nope I didn't hack it....I would not do that to you, or most anyone else on here....but I may blackmail you into taking me or I would release the gps coordinates....

Just kidding on that too...LOL


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

oh, good! I take all my pictures with a picture camera.. my phone is a 6 year old flip phone. I would break an Iphone in like 2 seconds..


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> oh, good! I take all my pictures with a picture camera.. my phone is a 6 year old flip phone. I would break an Iphone in like 2 seconds..


Good for you. Even a point and shoot camera has a sensor that's about 5 times the size of a smart phone sensor. As early as 3-4 years ago more than half the photos taken worldwide were taken with a smartphone. Real cameras are far better, especially if you can shoot in RAW. I took this a couple of weeks ago. I was able to bring out detail in the highlights in post processing:



Many real cameras are GPS enabled these days, so if you get a new one be sure that feature is turned off. EXIF data is easy to come by, you can simply download something like Opanda IExif.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice sunset paddler, thanks for sharing


----------

